# Storing Morels



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

What's a good way to preserve them? Freeze them in water uncooked? Need to put some in the freezer.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

after i slice mine in 1/2 then soak them overnight i drain them then roll them in flour.after that i tap the excess flour off then lay them cut side down on a baking sheet then freeze them.after they're froze i vacuum bag them in a single layer.i put the vacuum bags in a paper bag to further help against freezer burn.
there's other ways to do it and i hope some of the other guys post how they do theirs but that's how i do them and they're pretty good to eat when the osu football games are on!! they're damn good with frog legs in the summer or fall perch too!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good way to do it, unfortantly I don't have a vaccum sealer so that option is out.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't have one of the high dollar ones either.i bought a reynolds handi vac and spare bags at the local krogers.they're pretty cheap too.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sounds like a good way to do it, unfortantly I don't have a vaccum sealer so that option is out.


Sure you do. It's called your mouth. Leave a small corner of your zip lock bag open and suck the air out. Seal the bag and it's practically as good as a vaccum sealer.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

I usually store my shrooms in my belly


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

What about just drying them out? I know guys that dry them out and then soak them in water,or lay them between layers of wet paper towel inside a large freezer ziploc left open in the fridge, when there ready to eat some.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Sure you do. It's called your mouth. Leave a small corner of your zip lock bag open and suck the air out. Seal the bag and it's practically as good as a vaccum sealer.



Ah, very good idea didn't know that was sufficent.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I dry dozens of 'em every year. If you're making gravy with them, you couldn't tell the diffrerence. They don't taste as good if you soak them, then fry them. But try finding morels in January...


----------

